# What type of lighting do you have for your tanks?



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Happy Weekend! 
Today's poll will show what type of lighting system for the fish tank is favoured by BCA members.
You have multiple choices and are not, I repeat, are not limited to one choice.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this for house lighting or tank lighting?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Tank. I couldn't go back and edit the question in the poll....mind as well edit the first post.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I also still have a power compact too, but it's not in service right now, so it doesn't count.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Hagen GLO T5x2 all the way!


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

48" Reef capable Marineland led


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Great Deal , Great Product


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

arash53 said:


> Great Deal , Great Product


I bet you could sun tan under that:bigsmile:


----------



## Jessia (Oct 23, 2011)

Have T5HO for my 20g, but that tank is currently holding my hermit crabs so the lights aren't being used, a CFL for my 5g and the 10g is currently being lit by a desk lamp which I think has a little halogen bulb. Lol


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You can also get a good tan using T5HO


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Old School 30' T8 setup for me! Cant recall the last time i had it on to be honest,plus my residents dont appreciate too much light.Was considering LED, but that will be put on hold for the time being! Surprised by the numbers so far, Ming you like your polls huh?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have MH over the two main sw tanks, but soon to change over the tanks to LED completely. PC over the Fluval Flora. 

Changed my wife's fw community from PC to LED this week already. 2 x 13w screw in LED bulbs replacing 1 x 65w PC. Way brighter and less power used. Win-win.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm using t5ho on my 90 gallon and on my 170 gallon. I'm using t5ho and when I get around to it. I finish my 36 diy led set up.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hamilton LED strips. Absolutely love them.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Old School 30' T8 setup for me! Cant recall the last time i had it on to be honest,plus my residents dont appreciate too much light.Was considering LED, but that will be put on hold for the time being! Surprised by the numbers so far, Ming you like your polls huh?


I don't like them, per se, but rather collect information on BCA members to help newbies out a bit. I still remember most of the time when I tried looking for people who have certain equipment or things for their tank, I had to mine for the info in the forum to ask those members.

Besides, it keeps things interactive a bit on this forum


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> I don't like them, per se, but rather collect information on BCA members to help newbies out a bit.


I am suspicious that Ming's been hired by MicroSoft of FaceBook. Pretty soon we will see his pool on flavour of of toothpaste or something even more personal :lol:

JK. Thanks Ming. But I am a bit of an unconventional rebel


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I am suspicious that Ming's been hired by MicroSoft of FaceBook. Pretty soon we will see his pool on flavour of of toothpaste or something even more personal :lol:
> 
> JK. Thanks Ming. But I am a bit of an unconventional rebel


Ever so makes the threads more enjoyable to read. Adds character and personality to the threads 

Haha. This type of data collection is archaic.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Haha. This type of data collection is archaic.


Yeah, now they just mine it out of your activities and cookies.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I can also do that too. Go house to house with cookies and ask....
so...ADA tank....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> I can also do that too. Go house to house with cookies and ask....
> so...ADA tank....


Yeah, would look amazing set up in your room.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Ming. The best I ever had was over 40 years ago with two full jars of drink mix of two different flavours. They came back later for opinion. We took the survey very seriously.

When can you deliver me a couple samples of the latest LED hi-tech lites  I am hoping I can keep the samples like the drink mixes as well


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Odd size 42" T8 AquaGlo on my tank, and I hate that size & the light color (bulb getting too old)... 

Looking forward to upgrade to a more standard size lighting atm~


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not too late Gordon, still on sale.  Vertex LED Lighting Fixtures


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Yah, I really wants the 60" one which is not on sale only $3,999.95. HST alone is almost $500 !

May be if I get the job offer I want this afternoon, I will go for it :lol: My daughters want to know what I want for Christmas, hehehe. You think I should send them the link ?!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

custom LED
i dont grow plants or corals, no point wasting $$$ or electricity
looked like this before an unknown parasite wiped out my colony


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Gord, if you want a 4 footer brand new Vertex LED fixture I've got one for sale ;-)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mykiss said:


> Gord, if you want a 4 footer brand new Vertex LED fixture I've got one for sale ;-)


Bwahaha...forgot about that one. I can't use a 4 foot one, or I'd be all over it!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Appears fluorescents and LEDs are popular amongst BCA members.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

forgot twister CFLs


----------

